# Looking for a Brazilian rainbow boa care sheet + enclosure info



## lockas (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a 100x70x80cm PVC enclosure available, I've been interested in rainbow boas for a while and now that I have an enclosure open I'm considering maybe getting one. However, I can't find a lot of info on them, and the info that I do find the sources say different things.

So, does anyone have a good care sheet or a list of husbandry info for rainbow boas? Also, would that enclosure be too small?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

lockas said:


> I have a 100x70x80cm PVC enclosure available, I've been interested in rainbow boas for a while and now that I have an enclosure open I'm considering maybe getting one. However, I can't find a lot of info on them, and the info that I do find the sources say different things.
> 
> So, does anyone have a good care sheet or a list of husbandry info for rainbow boas? Also, would that enclosure be too small?


Most websites and care sheets suggest a larger vivarium as the snakes typically reach 1.8m. Again, confusion does occur as some suggest a traditional viv whilst others suggest an arboreal setup where the height is a greater dimension rather than length. Try searching the forum for previous threads on the species and then go from there


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hi lockas,

That is a lovely genus! There are some smaller species in the genus, but I assume you are referring to the Amazon basin / Brazilian species, if so, that viv will only be suitable as a temporary viv for a juvenile.

You could try joining some of the Facebook groups dedicated to rainbow boas.

There is some useful info on Reptifiles.









Brazilian Rainbow Boa Care Sheet


Learn how to care for a Brazilian rainbow boa (Epicrates cenchria) the best way with the ReptiFiles Brazilian Rainbow Boa Care Sheet!




reptifiles.com





Though I would exercise caution with the upper temperature range, and extra care needed when dealing with babies (neonates).

I would consider 150cm x 60cm x 60cm to house an adult. If you can go bigger, then all the better.


----------



## lockas (Sep 29, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> Hi lockas,
> 
> That is a lovely genus! There are some smaller species in the genus, but I assume you are referring to the Amazon basin / Brazilian species, if so, that viv will only be suitable as a temporary viv for a juvenile.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! I'll keep in mind to take extra caution with temperatures and humidity, if I decide to get one(might just go the safe route with a ball python haha). Do you know long the size enclosure I currently have might last a juvie until I'd need to upgrade?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a user on here, DRD, who, if he no longer does still breed them, did breed them, and had a number of morphs too. I'd suggest dropping him a pm for some advise.
Hopefully this link works, if not it's easy to search for a member on the site









DRD







www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## lockas (Sep 29, 2021)

ian14 said:


> There is a user on here, DRD, who, if he no longer does still breed them, did breed them, and had a number of morphs too. I'd suggest dropping him a pm for some advise.
> Hopefully this link works, if not it's easy to search for a member on the site
> 
> 
> ...


That’s super helpful, thanks a ton! I’ll shoot him a pm sometime


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> There is some useful info on Reptifiles.


In addition to the temp issue, the advice to dust prey with multivitamin supplement is not at all based in nutritional science, and frankly is stupid. It throws off the Ca/P balance of the diet, and risks overdosing Vitamin A. There is no reason at all in favor of it.

It is worth pointing out that the claim "UVB lighting in particular gives the snake all of the vitamin D3 it needs" is simply not supported by empirical evidence in this genus. 

I'm very skeptical of a care sheet written by someone who has never kept even one specimen of the species in question, and also skeptical of any and all Amazon Affiliate sites. Given that there are folks here with extensive experience who will give advice free of a profit motive, I don't see any value in Reptifiles or similar sites.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As above, a lot of online care sheets are nonsense and/or written by people who have no idea. 

Buy this book 





__





Chimaira Rainbow Boas Natural History and Husbandry - Online Reptile Shop


Buy Chimaira Rainbow Boas Natural History and Husbandry by - Online Reptile Shop




www.onlinereptileshop.co.uk





Also research climate in their native range, that is the best way to get an idea of their requirements. 

Enclosure would be fine for a juvenile for the first few years, but you'd probably need to upgrade as the animal grew. Any other specific questions then post them on here.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Yes, the Bellosa and Bisplinghof book is a great resource -- even after reading it through a couple times, I refer to my copy occasionally for a sanity check (as in "can this even be happening?"). Rainbows can be hard to read sometimes, and there is some good data in that book about feeding habits and breeding cycles that helps figure out what the snake is up to.


----------

